
Partially evaluating a bytecode interpreter using C++ templates - mrry
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~srk31/blog/2015/09/16/#c++-partial-evaluating-interpreter
======
cyrusand
I'm just throwing this here:

[http://blog.mattbierner.com/stupid-template-tricks-
template-...](http://blog.mattbierner.com/stupid-template-tricks-template-
assembler/)

